# First Attempt



## cjclemens (Dec 5, 2016)

This was my first attempt at a Fatty.  I kinda threw it together out of ingredients I had on hand, so I could let it smoke while I was doing my usual Sunday chores.  It's green peppers, red peppers, onion, and mild cheddar, rolled up in a mild sage sausage and bacon.  I used Hormel Black Label bacon - if anyone can recommend a better brand of bacon, let me know!  I thought the Black Label stuff used to be excellent, but it seems like quality isn't what it used to be.  I  know bacon is supposed to have some fat on it, but the package I used was almost like it was strips of 1/2 meat and 1/2 fat.  It still turned out pretty good, though.













IMG_2084.JPG



__ cjclemens
__ Dec 5, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

That is a good looking fattie for your first try!

I always use the thinnest bacon I can find for fatties.

Otherwise it doesn't get done.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2016)

Fatty looks tasty! Nice smoke!

Store bought bacon is pretty hit ans miss anymore. Like Al I use the thinnest bacon I can find for fatties. Unfortunately that means using store bought and not my homemade bacon. Lately I have been using Costco's thin bacon. Seems to work good. I stretch it out when using it for fatties and ABT's.


----------



## cjclemens (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!  I'll look for some thinner bacon for my next attempt.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2016)

CJC, Good looking fatty! You can always stick them on a hot grill to crisp up the bacon.


----------

